# 4 Today !



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2022)

A 21 year old blonde girl met a large, powerfully built bodybuilder at a bar. After a number of drinks, they agree to go back to his place.

The body builder takes off his shirt, and while doing so, he exclaims, “Boom!”

The blonde says, “What a great chest you have!”

He tells her, “That’s 100 lbs of dynamite, baby!”

He then rips off his pants, once again yelling, “Boom!”

The blonde is impressed and says, “My, what massive calves you have!”

The body builder tells her, “That’s 100 lbs of dynamite, baby.”

He then rips off his underwear, and exclaims “Boom!”

The blonde goes running out of the apartment, screaming in fear.

The bodybuilder puts his clothes back on and chases after her. He catches up to her and asks why she ran out of the apartment like that.

The blonde replies, “I didn’t want to be around all that dynamite when I saw how short the fuse was!”


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 2, 2022)

Well worth the wait, these are great Ray.  Love the first one, and "the women can do anything".
I can relate to the "got the spider".  Once while working in the kitchen, a spider walked across the floor right in front of me.  So I whacked it with the hammer I was using. Unfortunately, the floor was *Ceramic tile*.   
Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 2, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs Ray.  A bunch of these are new to me.

Point


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2022)

Thanks Ray! I loved em!

Ryan


----------



## goldendogs (Jun 2, 2022)

Everyone of these were great, keep posting more.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 2, 2022)

The pornhub one had me cracking up.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 2, 2022)

All good ones and thanks for sharing !

Keith


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 2, 2022)

These are all great, Ray.  Love the first one too.  But several had me lol'ing.  Thanks for these.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 2, 2022)

Awesome! Great laugh, thank you!


----------



## jkc64 (Jun 2, 2022)

I think that car salesman works at my dealership, and can't agree more about the can cooler.


----------



## Lant-ern (Jun 3, 2022)

Thanks Ray, for the pre weekend smiles...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 3, 2022)

lol! Funny stuff!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2022)

As usual all great laughs

Warren


----------

